# British Medical Student Electives in Pakistan?



## Arias (Dec 8, 2010)

Salaams, 

I'm a 4th year medical student from the UK and I'll have to arrange my elective soon where I spend 4-8 weeks gaining clinical experience in hospitals abroad. I was considering doing this in Pakistan.

The only problem is I know very few students who have done electives in Pakistan. I just have a few questions, it would be really useful if you could take some time out and answer them for me inshAllah:

1. Which medical schools are the best in the Lahore/ south Punjab i.e. Multan or Bahawalpur area for international particularly British students?

2. Does anyone have any idea if the hospitals charge fees and if they do how much they are?

3. Is language going to be a problem? basically I'm a coconut lol and I can speak passable Punjabi but my Urdu is non-existant although I can understand it. 

I really want to do an elective in Pakistan, but I don't want to end up wasting my time in a really miserable place!

Thanks :happy:


----------



## Miz Malick (Jun 19, 2009)

hey well basically im the same, i was a coconut and decided to do me medicine in pakistan and Allhumdullilah its goin okish. i would advice you to go to SHIFA in islamabad i am sure english would not be a problem there. i really dont know much about other places in Pakistan so cannot advice you there. good luck though


----------



## Arias (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks for your reply. It seems like this Shifa hospital is the first hospital mentioned for electives but my family are from Punjaab so I want to live somewhere nearbye where I can visit them. Also safety in Islamabad is not guaranteed and I have heard some very negative patient stories about Shifa hospital..

There must be places around Multan and Bahawalpur!


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

Nishtar hospital Multan is one of the biggest hospitals of pakistan but its a government one and enviroment is not particularly Foreigner friendly.But it will give you the best clinical exposure as it is the primary health care hospital of south punjab.
Queen victoria hospital is also a very large government hospital in Bahawalapur,but as u said its a govt one.
Government hospitals do not charge fee for electives but you have to pay for your accomandation and stuff.Language used in these hospitals with patients is mostly punjabi or siraki...


----------



## Arias (Dec 8, 2010)

When you say it's a government hospital and not foreigner friendly, what does that mean? Is it unsafe for foreign students or do people just have bad attitidues toward foreign students (bit understandable)?

Also what's the teaching and experience like in these hospitals? Are you quite independent or is there a strict timetable and experiences you need to have signed off by Drs?

Nobody has mentioned Lahore, there must be some foreigner friendly hospitals in Lahore?


----------

